
Ask HN: Is it possible to restore gaming innocence after becoming a gamedev? - nukst
It&#x27;s my first time asking HN, sorry if I make any mistakes.<p>To put it short, after I learned how games are made it all lost a bit of that sparkle for me. Characters became sprites&#x2F;meshes, beautiful landscapes &#x27;terrains with sky domes&#x27; (I think you get where I&#x27;m going with this). The point is, I miss a lot of that innocence that made things &quot;magical&quot; and mysterious. (Ok Doom&#x27;s engine is still a mystery to me, I can&#x27;t replicate that)<p>But making games... is a completely different thing! For some reason it makes me happy and complete. I simply love to get things moving on a screen and being &quot;gamey&quot;. It&#x27;s the best way I found to learn programming&#x2F;programming languages.<p>What about you? Can you shift from dev to player mode?<p>Merry Xmas everyone!
======
k__
Never happened to me and I created a few games in the past.

If the story or gameplay is good, I don't care.

It's like music, I can listen to it actively as a musician and I can listen to
it as a fan.

